# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Սեփական առողջության պահպանում

## StrangeLittleGirl

Ըստ Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալների, մարդու առողջության 50%-ը կախված է իր ապրելակերպից, 20%-ը՝ ժառանգականությունից, 10%-ը՝ բժիշկներից, 20%-ը՝ միջավայրի գործոններից:
Ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեր ձեռքում շատ բան է գտնվում: Ինչպե՞ս ենք մենք հետևում մեր առողջությանը, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք մեր ապրելակերպը առողջ համարել:

----------


## Chuk

Էէէհ, հույսս էլի 10 տոկոսի վրա մնաց  :Cray:

----------


## Artgeo

> Էէէհ, հույսս էլի 10 տոկոսի վրա մնաց


Արտ թշնամիդ մնա 10-% ի հույսին  :Angry2:

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե այդ 10-ը ճիշտն ասած ավելի շատ -10 է

----------


## igrok

> Ըստ Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալների, մարդու առողջության 50%-ը կախված է իր ապրելակերպից, 20%-ը՝ ժառանգականությունից, 10%-ը՝ բժիշկներից, 20%-ը՝ միջավայրի գործոններից:
> Ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեր ձեռքում շատ բան է գտնվում: Ինչպե՞ս ենք մենք հետևում մեր առողջությանը, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք մեր ապրելակերպը առողջ համարել:



Առողջությանը հետևելը ձանձրալի գործ է...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Առողջությանը հետևելը ձանձրալի գործ է...


Իսկ առողջ լինե՞լը։ Դա է՞լ է ձանձրալի գործ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ թշնամիդ մնա 10-% ի հույսին


Հա, բայց ցավալի իրականություն է  :Sad: 
*50%  կախված է ապրելակերպից.* Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ նստակյաց աշխատանք եմ հիմնականում վարում (համակարգչի առջև նստած աշխատանք), օրվա մեջ քիչ եմ քնում, գիշերները որպես կանոն արթուն եմ, շատ սուրճ եմ օգտագործում, նորմալ ուտում եմ միայն գիշերները և այլն, և այլն, ապա ստացվում է, որ իմ ապրելակերպը լավը չէ ու այս 50%-ը ջուրն ընկավ: Տխուր է, բայց փաստ: Ուրեմն պայքարել է պետք ապրելակերպիս դեմ:
*10% բժիշկներից.* Եթե հաշվի առնենք,  որ միայն խիստ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում եմ բժիշկներին այցելում, իսկ այցելելուց էլ չգիտես, թե ինչ որակավորման բժիշկի ես այցելում, ուրեմն այս 10%-ն էլ ջուրն ընկավ:
*20% միջավայրի գործոններից.* Ասեմ կարճ, Երևանում եմ ապրում... այս 20% էլ ջուրն ընկավ ու...



> էէհ, հույսս էլի 10 տոկոսի վրա մնաց


վաաա՛յ, չէ, կներեք, սխալ էի նայել, 20 տոկոսի հույսին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Angelina

Առողջությունը կարող են պահպանել հույսը, հումորի, կատակների նկատմամբ հակվածությունը, մաքուր օդին ամենօրյա ֆիզիկական աշխատանքը:

----------


## Ուրվական

1.Զբաղվել սպորտով
2.Զբաղվել սեքսով
3.Չծխել
4.Տեղում շատ նստած չմնալ
5.Ուտել էկոլոգիապես մաքուր սնունդ
6.Շատ, բայց ոչ անտեղի ծիծաղել
7.Մտածել, որ կյանքը դեռ առջևում է
8.Հաճախ այցելել բժշկի
9.Հավատալ Աստծուն
10.Ունենալ լավ ընկերներ

----------


## Arisol

> *2.Զբաղվել սեքսով*


Ինչքան հիշում եմ դու դեմ էիր նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Բա եթե տենց ես մտածում, ապա ինչու՞ ա էդ անտերը քո մոտ առողջությունը պահպանելու սկզբունքների մեջ երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցնում: Դե լավ ա, որ գոնե գիտես, որ առողջությունը պահպանելու համար դա անհրաժեշտ ա, բայց եթե աղջիկն արդեն բավականին տարիքով ա, սակայն ամուսնացած չի, ապա այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ անել, որպեսզի առողջությունը պահպանել: «Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ» թեմայում ես արդեն գրել եմ, որ մի շարք հիվանդություններ են առաջանում սեքսի պակասից, ու կրկին անգամ եմ դա ասում: Դե հիմա արի ու վիճի ինձ հետ, տեսնեմ կստացվի՞: Չեմ կարծում, որ նման դեպքում էլ դեմ կլինես դրան…
Ու՜ֆ, տուֆտեցի, բայց ոչինչ :LOL:  :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ինչքան հիշում եմ դու դեմ էիր նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններին: Բա եթե տենց ես մտածում, ապա ինչու՞ ա էդ անտերը քո մոտ առողջությունը պահպանելու սկզբունքների մեջ երկրորդ տեղը զբաղեցնում: Դե լավ ա, որ գոնե գիտես, որ առողջությունը պահպանելու համար դա անհրաժեշտ ա, բայց եթե աղջիկն արդեն բավականին տարիքով ա, սակայն ամուսնացած չի, ապա այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ անել, որպեսզի առողջությունը պահպանել: «Նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերություններ» թեմայում ես արդեն գրել եմ, որ մի շարք հիվանդություններ են առաջանում սեքսի պակասից, ու կրկին անգամ եմ դա ասում: Դե հիմա արի ու վիճի ինձ հետ, տեսնեմ կստացվի՞: Չեմ կարծում, որ նման դեպքում էլ դեմ կլինես դրան…
> Ու՜ֆ, տուֆտեցի, բայց ոչինչ :


Ես այդպես էլ գիտեի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը այս հարցը ինձ հաստատ կտա:Խնդրեմ ես պատրաստ եմ քո հետ կարծիքներ փոխանակելու, ոչ թե վիճելու` այս բառի տակ ես բոլորովին այլ բան եմ հասկանում:Ասեմ քեզ, եթե աղջիկն արդեն բավականին տարիքով է, սակայն ամուսնացած չի, ապա այդ դեպքում նրա հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ:Հետո, դու երևի լավ չես կարդացել իմ կարծիքը նախաամուսնական սեռական հարաբերությունների վերաբերյալ:Ես այստեղ նկատի ունեմ հետևյալը. հաստատ մարդ, նամանավանդ աղջիկը, կարող է սպասել մինչև ամուսնությունը և հետևել իմ գրած 10 սկզբունքներից 9-ին:Լավ, եթե շատ գրեմ, երևի կշեղվեմ թեմայից, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ գրածս 10 սկզբունքների հերթականությունը պատահական է, ոչ մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ նախապատվություն չունի:
Առողջ ապրեք :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2.Զբաղվել սեքսով


Իսկ հիմա ես մասնագիտական բացատրություն տամ, թե ինչու սեքսով զբաղվելը ոչ միայն անհրաժեշտ չէ առողջությունը պահպանելու համար, այլև վնասակար է: Խոսքս նախաամուսնական սեքսի մասին է: Այն կարող է երեք հետևանք ունենալ.
1. անցանկալի հղիություն
2. սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցվող ինֆեկցիա
3. հոգեհուզական սթրես

1. այս դեպքում մեծ մասամբ գործը վերջանում է հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմամբ, իսկ թե ինչ վնասներ է դա տալիս առողջությանը, կարող եք կարդալ համապատասխան թեմայում
2. սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցվող ինֆեկցիաներն արդեն հիվանդության անմիջական պատճառ են դառնում, որոնք, բնականաբար, լուրջ ազդեցություններ են ունենում առողջության վրա
3. հոգեհուզական սթրեսը ռիսկի գործոն է բազմաթիվ հոգեմարմնական հիվանդությունների համար



> Ասեմ քեզ, եթե աղջիկն արդեն բավականին տարիքով է, սակայն ամուսնացած չի, ապա այդ դեպքում նրա հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ:


Իսկ ի՞նչը այն չէ: Չե՞ս մտածում, որ գուցե աղջիկը չի հանդիպել համապատասխան մարդու: Ի դեպ, պատահական ամուսնությունն էլ է առողջության համար շատ վատ, քանի որ դա էլ է հոգեհուզական սթրեսի աղբյուր:
Ես շատ աղջիկների գիտեմ, որ արդեն բավական առաջացած տարիքում են, բայց չեն ամուսնացել գիտե՞ս ինչու… որովհետև նրանց հանդիպած տղաները ինտելեկտով բավական ցածր են, չնայած գուցե միջինից բարձր ինտելեկտ ունեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ հիմա ես մասնագիտական բացատրություն տամ, թե ինչու սեքսով զբաղվելը ոչ միայն անհրաժեշտ չէ առողջությունը պահպանելու համար, այլև վնասակար է: Խոսքս նախաամուսնական սեքսի մասին է: Այն կարող է երեք հետևանք ունենալ.
> 1. անցանկալի հղիություն
> 2. սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցվող ինֆեկցիա
> 3. հոգեհուզական սթրես
> 
> 1. այս դեպքում մեծ մասամբ գործը վերջանում է հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմամբ, իսկ թե ինչ վնասներ է դա տալիս առողջությանը, կարող եք կարդալ համապատասխան թեմայում
> 2. սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցվող ինֆեկցիաներն արդեն հիվանդության անմիջական պատճառ են դառնում, որոնք, բնականաբար, լուրջ ազդեցություններ են ունենում առողջության վրա
> 3. հոգեհուզական սթրեսը ռիսկի գործոն է բազմաթիվ հոգեմարմնական հիվանդությունների համար
> 
> ...


Ասածիդ մասնագիտական մասը լրիվ հասկացա ու ընդունեցի:Բա որ ասում եմ պետք չի :LOL:  :Ես այստեղ ամուսնական սեքսի մասին էի գրել:Բայց այ երկրորդ մասը ինձ կատարելապես անհավանական է թվում, գիտե՞ս ինչու… որովհետև նախ այդպիսի մարդ չկա, որ Հայաստանում իրեն համապատասխան ինտելեկտ ունեցող զույգ չգտնի, որովհետև հայերը համարվում են աշխարհի ամենաինտելեկտուալ ազգը, դե հրեաների մասին չեմ ասում, ես դրանց ազգ չեմ համարում:Իսկ այ, թե ինչ ես հասկանում առաջացած տարիք ասելով, չգիտեմ, այդ պատճառով հարցի այս մասի վերաբերյալ կարծիքս հայտնել չեմ կարող:Միգուցե նրանց մոտ ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է:Դե խոսքս եզրափակեմ քեզ քաջ առողջություն ցանկանալով, որպեսզի տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ թեմայից շեղվել եմ: :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, պետք է ավելացնել նաև նորմալ քունը (ոչ շատ, ոչ քիչ), իսկ այդ նորման որոշվում է յուրաքանչյուր անհատի համար իր կյանքի ընթացքում, և եղանակին համապատասխան հագուստը (թե՛ ամռանը, թե՛ ձմռանը):




> 5.Ուտել էկոլոգիապես մաքուր սնունդ


Էս մեկը չէի նկատել: Սննդի էկոլոգիապես մաքուր լինելը դեռ շատ քիչ է: Պետք է նաև օրվա ընթացքում ճիշտ սնվել, օգտագործել համապատասխան կալորիաներ, համապատասխան սննդատեսակներ: Դա նույնպես խիստ անհատական է, որոշվում է կյանքի ընթացքում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

1. Ալկոհոլ չօգտագործել
2. սուրճ չխմել 
3. միս չուտել։  :Tongue:   :Tomato: 

Փախանք, քանի չեն ծեծել...  :Unsure:   :Scare:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն ասեմ իմ բանաձևը
1. Ալկոհոլ, բայց միայն կարմիր դառը գինի, ու ոչ շատ:
2.Սպորտ, սպորտ, սպորտ (հիմա ժամանակը քիչ ա)
3. Ուտում եմ էնքան ինչքան ուզում եմ:
4. Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կատարում եմ շնչառական վարժություններ:

Դե չծխելու մասին ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Իսկ այ քունը, ստեղ մի քիչ ուրիշ պահ կա,
Շատ քնելը ավելի վնաս ա քան քիչ քնելը
Մարդ պետք ա քնի ուշ 1-ից հետո, դա անհրաժեշտ է մարսողության համար, ու 6-8 ժամ , ոչ ավելի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մարդ պետք ա քնի *ուշ 1-ից հետո*, դա անհրաժեշտ է մարսողության համար, ու 6-8 ժամ , ոչ ավելի:


 :Shok:  Էդո ջան, եթե ուշ քնելու նպատակը մարսողության խանգարումներից խուսափելն է, ապա ավելի ճիշտ չէ՞ր լինի ուղղակի *ուշ ժամի հաց չուտել*, որպեսզի կարողանաս շուտ էլ քնել։ 

Ինձ հայտնի է, որ *շուտ քնելն է առողջության համար լավ*, բնականաբար, առանց քնելուց առաջ բտվելու։ Ի դեպ, *շատ օգտակար է նաև շուտ արթնանալը*, որը, հիմնականում հնարավոր է լինում միայն շուտ քնելու դեպքում։  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Բայց նայի 3 կետին , ուտել  երբ ուզում ես :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մխիթար Հերացին 12 պայման ա ասել: Ուզում եմ դրանցից մի քանիսը մեջբերեմ.

"Մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը աշխատիր
Հանգիստ և ուրախ պահիր քեզ,
Բնության հետ քնիր, բնության հետ արթնացիր,
Բավարարվիր նրանով, ինչ ինքդ ես ձեռք բերում քո աշխատանքով,
Սիրիր մեկին և մշտապես հիշիր` գեղեցիկ է նա, ում սիրում ես,
Ապրիր աղմուկից հեռու,
Աստծուն հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ ես հավատում, ու մի հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ չես հավատում:"
Մյուսները վերաբերվում են սննդին, այսինքն` լավ առողջության հիմնական սկզբունքը լավ ուտելն ա:

----------

Freeman (13.11.2011), Ripsim (16.11.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց նայի 3 կետին , ուտել  երբ ուզում ես


Լսիր, քո գրած կետերից դատելով՝ կարելի է գալ այն եզրակացության, որ ոչ թե դու քո ապրելակերպն ես համապատասխանեցնում օգտակարության սկզբունքներին, այլ «օգտակարության» սկզբունքներն ես համապատասխանեցրել քո ապրելակերպին։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Սպանիչ էր բայց։  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց 



> Մխիթար Հերացին 12 պայման ա ասել: Ուզում եմ դրանցից մի քանիսը մեջբերեմ.
> 
> "Մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը աշխատիր
> Հանգիստ և ուրախ պահիր քեզ,
> Բնության հետ քնիր, բնության հետ արթնացիր,
> Բավարարվիր նրանով, ինչ ինքդ ես ձեռք բերում քո աշխատանքով,
> Սիրիր մեկին և մշտապես հիշիր` գեղեցիկ է նա, ում սիրում ես,
> Ապրիր աղմուկից հեռու,
> Աստծուն հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ ես հավատում, ու մի հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ չես հավատում:"


Այսքանի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ։  :Smile:  
Բայց այ այս մեկն այնքան էլ հստակ չի.



> Մյուսները վերաբերվում են սննդին, այսինքն` լավ առողջության հիմնական սկզբունքը լավ ուտելն ա։


Ճիշտն ասած, մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, որ Հերացին օգտագործած լինի հենց «*լավ ուտել*» արտահայտությունը, բայց եթե նույնիսկ օգտագործել է, ապա հաստատ ոչ քանակության առումով, որովհետև *շատ* ուտելը ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող առողջության գրավական լինել։ Նա հաստատ նկատի է ունեցել *ճիշտ* սնվելը։

----------


## Taurus

> Լսիր, քո գրած կետերից դատելով՝ կարելի է գալ այն եզրակացության, որ ոչ թե դու քո ապրելակերպն ես համապատասխանեցնում օգտակարության սկզբունքներին, այլ «օգտակարության» սկզբունքներն ես համապատասխանեցրել քո ապրելակերպին։


կարաս դու էլ տենց ապրես?

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարաս դու էլ տենց ապրես?


Այսի՞նքն։ Ճիշտն ասած, լավ չհասկացա՝ ինչ նկատի ունես... Նկատի ունես քեզ նման ապրեմ, թե՞...  :Unsure:

----------


## Taurus

Ացած լինի , կարևորը , որ երկուսս էլ առողջ լինենք :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Ալկոհոլ չօգտագործել


Սա շատ հարաբերական է. նայած ինչ ալկոհոլ, նայած ինչ քանակությամբ: Հայտնի է, որ ամբողջ աշխարհում մարդկանց մահվան առաջին պատճառը սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններն են: Բայց կա ֆրանսիական մի քաղաք (անունը չգիտեմ), որտեղ ճաշի ժամանակ հյութի փոխարեն կարմիր գինի են խմում, և այնտեղ սիրտ-անոթային մահացությունը վերջին տեղերում է: 



> 3. միս չուտել։


Սա էլ է շատ հարաբերական ու շատ անհատական: Ես ինչքան շատ եմ ուսումնասիրում բուսակերություն/մսակերությունը, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ այստեղ շատ մեծ դեր ունեն անհատական առանձնահատկությունները: Ինչ խոսք, յուղոտ միսը, հատկապես տավարի, իրոք շատ վնասակար է, բայց տարբեր հիվանդությունների ժամանակ տարբեր սննդակարգ է խորհուրդ տրվում: Երիկամային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ բուսակերությունը շատ օգտակար է, քանի որ սպիտակուց շատ չի մտնում օրգանիզմ, հետևաբար երիկամների վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունը փոքրանում է: Իսկ, օրինակ, ստամոքս-աղիքային որոշ պաթոլոգիաների ժամանակ խորհուրդ է տրվում անյուղ խաշած միս ուտել, մսաջուր խմել: Ի դեպ, հայտնի են բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ ստամոքսի խոց ունեցողներն անցել է բուսակերության, և խոցը վեր է ածվել չարորակ ուռուցքի: 




> 2. սուրճ չխմել


Սուրճն էական վնաս չի հասցնում առողջությանը, եթե, իհարկե, օրը 5-6 բաժակ չես խմում: Ամսվա մեջ մի քանի անգամը հաստատ ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել թեյ չխմել, քանի որ թեյի չարաշահումը նույնպես կարող է մեծ վնասներ հասցնել:

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց 
Հիմա անցանք Հերացուն:



> "Մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը աշխատիր


Այո՛, աշխատանքը շատ առողջարար է, բայց աշխատանք էլ կա, աշխատանք էլ: Եթե աշխատանք ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն համարյա չի պահանջում, ապա հիվանդությունները չեն ուշանա: Նույնը կարելի է ասել ծանր ֆիզիկական աշխատանքի մասին:



> Հանգիստ և ուրախ պահիր քեզ


Լիովին համամիտ եմ, բայց հանգիստ և ուրախ պետք է լինել ներսից, ոչ թե բարկությունը զսպել, պահել ներսում, հանգիստ ձևանալ: Եթե բարկացել ես, ավելի լավ է գոռաս, արտասվես, քան զսպես, որովհետև զսպված հույզերը սովորաբար որևէ հիվանդության տեսքով դուրս են գալիս արտաքին աշխարհ:



> Բնության հետ քնիր, բնության հետ արթնացիր


Սա էլ է շատ հարաբերական: Եկեք հասկանանք, թե երբ է բնությունը քնում: Միանգամից կասեք գիշերը, բայց մի՞թե չկան կենդանիներ, որոնք գիշերային կյանք են վարում: Չէ՛, ես հիմա գիշերն արթուն մնալու կոչեր չեմ անում:
Ժամանակին ես էլ էի հավատում, որ պետք է շուտ քնել, շուտ արթնանալ: Երեկոյան ժամը 10-ին ինձ ուղարկում էի քնելու, 7-ին արթնանում էի: Բայց ահավոր բան ստացվեց. աշխատունակությունս ահավոր ընկել էր: Ես հասկացա, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ անհատ է, ամեն մեկի օրգանիզմը մի բան է սիրում: Ինձ համար իդեալական է, երբ քնում եմ կեսգիշերին, արթնանում ժամը 8-ին:



> Բավարարվիր նրանով, ինչ ինքդ ես ձեռք բերում քո աշխատանքով


Սա շատ կարևոր է: Հակառակ դեպքում դեպրեսիան անխուսափելի է:



> Սիրիր մեկին և մշտապես հիշիր` գեղեցիկ է նա, ում սիրում ես


Բայց ինչու՞ մեկին: Սիրիր բոլորին: Սերը բացասական բոլոր երևույթները հեռու է վանում:



> Ապրիր աղմուկից հեռու


Մտածում եմ՝ Հերացու ժամանակ ի՞նչ աղմուկ: Բայց նա իմաստուն մարդ էր, երևի գուշակում էր, թե ինչ է կատարվելու մեր օրերում: Իրոք, ապացուցված է, որ աղմուկը շատ վնաս է առողջությանը: Նախ, այն հզոր սթրեսոր է, հետո ազդում է լսողության վրա, գլխացավ է առաջացնում:



> Աստծուն հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ ես հավատում, ու մի հավատա այնքան, ինչքան քեզ չես հավատում:


Էս մեկը չհասկացա  :Think: 



> Մյուսները վերաբերվում են սննդին, այսինքն` լավ առողջության հիմնական սկզբունքը լավ ուտելն ա:


Անահիտը ճիշտ նկատեց. երևի ճիշտ ուտել պետք է լիներ, բայց այդ ճիշտն էլ է շատ հարաբերական, կախված է մարդու օրգանիզմից:

----------

Freeman (01.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սա շատ հարաբերական է. նայած ինչ ալկոհոլ, նայած ինչ քանակությամբ: Հայտնի է, որ ամբողջ աշխարհում մարդկանց մահվան առաջին պատճառը սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններն են: Բայց կա ֆրանսիական մի քաղաք (անունը չգիտեմ), որտեղ ճաշի ժամանակ հյութի փոխարեն կարմիր գինի են խմում, և այնտեղ սիրտ-անոթային մահացությունը վերջին տեղերում է:


Բայց շատ հնարավոր է, որ ուրիշ հիվանդություններ լինեն դրա պատճառով։  :Tongue:  Դու մենակ սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններն ես հաշվի առնում։  :Wink:  



> Սա էլ է շատ հարաբերական ու շատ անհատական: Ես ինչքան շատ եմ ուսումնասիրում բուսակերություն/մսակերությունը, այնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ այստեղ շատ մեծ դեր ունեն անհատական առանձնահատկությունները: Ինչ խոսք, յուղոտ միսը, հատկապես տավարի, իրոք շատ վնասակար է, բայց տարբեր հիվանդությունների ժամանակ տարբեր սննդակարգ է խորհուրդ տրվում: Երիկամային հիվանդությունների ժամանակ բուսակերությունը շատ օգտակար է, քանի որ սպիտակուց շատ չի մտնում օրգանիզմ, հետևաբար երիկամների վրա ծանրաբեռնվածությունը փոքրանում է: Իսկ, օրինակ, ստամոքս-աղիքային որոշ պաթոլոգիաների ժամանակ խորհուրդ է տրվում անյուղ խաշած միս ուտել, մսաջուր խմել: Ի դեպ, հայտնի են բազմաթիվ դեպքեր, երբ ստամոքսի խոց ունեցողներն անցել է բուսակերության, և խոցը վեր է ածվել չարորակ ուռուցքի:


Բյուր, մենք սրա մասին ուրիշ ֆորումում արդեն խոսել ենք ու ես ասել եմ, որ այդպիսի դեպքեր եթե լինում են, ապա դա ոչ թե միս չօգտագործելուց է լինում, այլ որոշ նյութերի պակասից, որոնք մսի մեջ կան, բայց այլ մթերքների մեջ էլ կան։ Եթե մարդը չի օգտագործում այդպիսի մթերքներ, կներես, բայց դա բուսակերության վրա գցելը էնքան էլ արդարացի չէ։ Ապացուցված է, որ մսի մեջ չկան այնպիսի օգտակար նյութեր, որ չլինեն մնացած մթերքների մեջ։ *Միսն անփոխարինելի սննդամթերք չի։*




> Սուրճն էական վնաս չի հասցնում առողջությանը, եթե, իհարկե, օրը 5-6 բաժակ չես խմում: Ամսվա մեջ մի քանի անգամը հաստատ ոչ մի վնաս չի տալիս: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել թեյ չխմել, քանի որ թեյի չարաշահումը նույնպես կարող է մեծ վնասներ հասցնել:


Բյուր, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել, թե ծխախոտն էական վնաս չի հասցնում առողջությանը, եթե օրական մի քանի գլանակ ծխես։ Եկեք մեզ «հույս չտանք»։ Հայտնի բան է, որ սուրճը վնասակար է։ Պարզապես փոքր քանակությունը քիչ վնաս է հասցնում, մեծ քանակությունը, համապատասխանաբար՝ մեծ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց շատ հնարավոր է, որ ուրիշ հիվանդություններ լինեն դրա պատճառով։  Դու մենակ սիրտ-անոթային հիվանդություններն ես հաշվի առնում։


Այդ քաղաքի մարդիկ մինչև 80-90 տարեկան ապրում են  :Smile: 
Պետք է որ լյարդի հիվանդությունները դրա պատճառով շատ լինեին, բայց այդպես չէ  :Wink: 




> Բյուր, մենք սրա մասին ուրիշ ֆորումում արդեն խոսել ենք ու ես ասել եմ, որ այդպիսի դեպքեր եթե լինում են, ապա դա ոչ թե միս չօգտագործելուց է լինում, այլ որոշ նյութերի պակասից, որոնք մսի մեջ կան, բայց այլ մթերքների մեջ էլ կան։ Եթե մարդը չի օգտագործում այդպիսի մթերքներ, կներես, բայց դա բուսակերության վրա գցելը, էնքան էլ արդարացի չէ։ Ապացուցված է, որ մսի մեջ չկան այնպիսի օգտակար նյութեր, որ չլինեն մնացած մթերքների մեջ։ *Միսն անփոխարինելի սննդամթերք չի։*


Ցավոք, տվյալ դեպքում ոչ միս չօգտագործելուց է լինում, այլ բուսական սնունդ օգտագործելուց: Եթե պետք է, կբացատրեմ, թե ինչպես է դա ստացվում:
Ստամոքսում տեղի է ունենում հիմնականում սպիտակուցային սննդի մարսում: Բայց քանի որ բուսական սննդի մեջ սպիտակուցները շատ քիչ են, այստեղ այդ մարսողությունը տեղի չի ունենում, և թթվային միջավայրը ստիպված շարունակում է միայն ստամոքսի պատի վրա ազդել: Իսկ քանի որ ստամոքսն առանց այդ էլ բարվոք վիճակում չէ, չի կարողանում սնունդը գոնե մեխանիկական մշակման ենթարկվել, և մեծ սննդակտորները կա՛մ մնում են ստամոքսում և կրակալվում, կա՛մ անցնում մարսողության համակարգի մյուս օրգաններ և, կոպիտ ասած, ինչպես մտել էին, այնպես էլ դուրս գալիս (մարսողական համակարգի բոլոր բաժինները սովոր են, որ նախապես մշակվախ սնունդ է գալիս-հասնում, եթե այդ մշակումը չկա, մնացած բաժիններն էլ իրենց գործը չեն անում, չմարսված սնունդը դուրս են շպրտում): 



> Բյուր, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել, թե ծխախոտն էական վնաս չի հասցնում առողջությանը, եթե օրական մի քանի գլանակ ծխես։ Եկեք մեզ «հույս չտանք»։ Հայտնի բան է, որ սուրճը վնասակար է։ Պարզապես փոքր քանակությունը քիչ վնաս է հասցնում, մեծ քանակությունը, համապատասխանաբար՝ մեծ։


Հա՛, օրական մի քանի գլանակը վնաս չի հասցնում: Առողջությունը չափ է սիրում: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ ձուն էլ է վնասակար, կարագն էլ, հացն էլ: Մարդու օրգանիզմն այնպես է, որ մի բանը օգուտ տալու հետ նաև վնաս է տալիս: Ճիշտ է՝ սուրճը էական օգուտ չի տալիս, բայց քիչ քանակությամբ հաստատ վնաս էլ չի տալիս:  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (01.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ըստ Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալների, մարդու առողջության 50%-ը կախված է իր ապրելակերպից, 20%-ը՝ ժառանգականությունից, 10%-ը՝ բժիշկներից, 20%-ը՝ միջավայրի գործոններից:
> Ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեր ձեռքում շատ բան է գտնվում: Ինչպե՞ս ենք մենք հետևում մեր առողջությանը, կարո՞ղ ենք արդյոք մեր ապրելակերպը առողջ համարել:


Երևի ապրելակերպիս 50% մի քիչ սխալ ա կազմակերպած, բայց հնարավորին չափով աշխատում եմ միջինը գտնեմ, դե ասենք շաբաթեկան մի անգամ գոնե վազքով, լողով զբաղվեմ, ժառանգությանս մասին անհնար ա բողոքել, բժիշկներից կախված 10%-ի մասին չեմ կարող ասել, դեռ հույսս բժիշկներին չեմ դրել, Փառք Աստծոն, 20% միջավայրը 100%-ով իրան արդարացնում ա  :Smile:  Բայց էլի էսքանով հանդերձ չեմ կարող ասել որ ինքս հետևում եմ իմ առողջությանը, ցավալի ա բայց խոստովանեմ. ավելի շատ իմ առողջությունն ա ինձ հետևում, դիմանում ա ձեռքս... համենայն դեպս տրամադրված եմ մինչև 120 տարեկանս..

----------


## ministr

Մարդու ներվերը հանգիստ լինեն հերիքա... Ոչ մի բան էնքան վնաս չի տալիս, ինչքան լարված նյարդերը, բացասական էմոցիաները և այլն

----------

Մանուլ (01.08.2010)

----------


## hosart

www.hoqeban.do.am

----------

